# Can't upload pics into my website



## christineverr (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have just created my very first website. I have purchased a domain name and hosting account. I have designed my website with the Webeasy 8 Professional software.
Yesterday I managed to upload all 12 pages and pics. But something seems to be wrong with these pics. They are not shown..... disappointment!
What could I have done wrong?
What is the best format for pics to be uploaded? Mine are all jpg.
What is the recommended amount of pixels to have a good result on a website? 

Many thanks for your response!
Christine


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Can you please provide the link to your website so we can look at the code? One thing I see is that you are using Windows 7 and unless they upgraded Windows 7 isn't supported in Web Easy 8.


----------



## christineverr (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Mcorton, thanks for your quick reply.
My website is
www.uaemountainsandwadis.com
Christine


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Christineverr, I looked at your code and you haven't linked to any photos. Where you want your photos to appear you need to add the code, <img src="piclocation.jpg"> or course piclocation is the name of your photo. I totally dislike Web Easy as it is not what it claims to be and can mess up your code and SEO.


----------



## christineverr (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Mcorton, many thanks for your reply. 
I understand I have to add a code in the HTML script. I haven`t worked in the html screen so far, as all of the html coding happens behind the screens and you don`t really get to see it. Do you mean I have to add this code for each and every picture? 
Also, for every new picture, do I then need to add a link to a particular picture? 
I agree with you about WebEasy that it`s not good. Do you recommend other software? Dreamweaver? And do you know a good tutorial to learn Dreamweaver? 
Many thanks again for your kind assistance.
Christine


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Coffecup Free does almost everything Dreamweaver does and it's free. Also much easier to understand. You do have to add a code for each picture telling the server where to find it. You only need to add a link to a picture if it's a smaller version and links to a full size version or you want to use it as a link to another site. I'll try to link you to a good html tutorial site. Feel free to ask any questions as I know my explaination may need to be clarified with examples.


----------

